# Fixing Denial for 78452-26, 93016, 93018



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Jan 18, 2011)

I am curious if anyone else in Cardiology is running into Medicare stating that the two of these codes (78452-26 & 93016) are components of 93018? I am billing for professional component with -26 modifier and would like to know if anyone has info on correct way Medicare would like us to bill the nuclear interps? Thank you, Gail.


----------



## natfos6 (Jan 18, 2011)

we don't have this problem.  is this a new denial you are seeing in 2011 or is this from 2010?


----------

